# Potentially Life Threatening Vitamin Deficiency Affects 25% of Adults



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Potentially Life Threatening Vitamin Deficiency Affects 25% of Adults By Dr. Mercola Vitamin B12 is fittingly known as the energy vitamin, and your body requires it for a number of vital functions. Among them: energy production, blood formation, DNA synthesis, and myelin formation. Myelin is insulation that protects your nerve endings and allows them to [...]

*Read More...*


----------

